# صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..



## rose24 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

*ايها الاب اتي اليك بأسم ابنك يسوع حاملا ثقل الاكتئاب..انه ثقل لا اريده لذلك سأتركه عند قدميك الان يا رب

يا رب ضع فرحا في داخلي بدلا من هذه المشاعر المنحنية ..واثق ان كفايتي هي في نعمتك..

يا رب..اتفق مع ما تقوله كلمتك واريد ان اكون في محضرك ففيك احيا واتحرك واوجد...شكرا لك*

*اولئك صرخوا والرب سمع ومن كل شدائدهم انقذهم..مزمور 34


انتضارا انتضرت الرب فمال الي وسمع صراخي واصعدني من جب الهلاك من طين الحماة واقام على صخرة رجلي..ثبت خطواتي وجعل في فمي ترنيمة جديدة تسبيحة لالهنا..كثيرون يرون ويخافون ويتكلون على الرب..مزمور40*


*صلاة من اجل اقامة علاقة شخصية مع الاب..*

*يريد الله ان يخلصك ويملأك بالروح القدس اكثر من اي شئ اخر..تعالوا يا احبائي نصلي سويا للرب ونطلب منه.. **ايها الاب السماوي ** هكذا احببت العالم حتى ارسلت ابنك الوحيد ليموت لأجل خطاياي حتى ان كل من يؤمن به لا يهلك بل تكون له حياة ابدية.
تقول كلمتك اانا بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان الذي هو عطية مجانية منك
اعترف ان اعمالي لا يمكن ان تخلصني
اؤمن واعترف بفمي ان المسيح هو ابن الله وانه مخلص العالم
واؤمن انه مات على الصليب لأجلي حاملا خطاياي دافعا الثمن نيابة عني
واؤمن في قلبي انك اقمتة من بين الاموات
اسألك ان تغفر خطاياي وتساعدني لأنهض من جديد تارك خوفي وحزني واكتئابي ومتقدما للامام متكل على نعمتك ..اشكرك ايها الاب لأجل كل ما صنعت لأجلي ..في اسم يسوع المسيح ..امين*


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

*سلام المسيح*

*يا رب..اتفق مع ما تقوله كلمتك واريد ان اكون في محضرك ففيك احيا واتحرك واوجد*

*أمين*


----------



## rose24 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

*اميين يا اخي سليمان
ربنا يملي قلوبنا بحب وهدوء وطمأنينة دائما ..اميين*


----------



## assyrian girl (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

ايها الاب اتي اليك بأسم ابنك يسوع حاملا ثقل الاكتئاب..انه ثقل لا اريده لذلك سأتركه عند قدميك الان يا رب


wowo very nice part thx alot and God bless you


----------



## rose24 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

*شكرا عزيزي assyrian girl على مرورك
دائما ارمي ثقل همومك وحملك عليه...لانه رحيم وحنون وحيشيلها عنكي بكل محبة*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

شكرا جدا يا روز

صلاة روعة 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*

امممينننننننن ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله دى


----------



## rose24 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> شكرا جدا يا روز
> 
> صلاة روعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكرااا  يا روكي على مرورك
ويا ربي راحة البال الك وللكل...اميين*


----------



## rose24 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الاكتئاب..*



+مادونا+ قال:


> امممينننننننن ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله دى



*شكرا عزيزي مادونا لمرورك
وكلامك ..ربنا يحفضك*


----------

